# Laparoscopic Treatment of Ectopic w/ bilateral Salpingectomy



## Laura.Tilley (Feb 10, 2015)

Any help would be appreciated. 

Patient was seen in the emergency room. Diagnosed with ectopic pregnancy. Physician removed ectopic by salpingectomy. Physician also went ahead and removed other tube. 

Would bilateral salpingectomy be considered inclusive in the treatment of CPT 59151?


----------



## sharkmark63 (Feb 10, 2015)

Hi Laura,

Here's what I get based on your scenario...you can also code 58661.  There is no -59 edit.  Both are modifier specific so -RT, -LT are appropriate for whichever side the CPT's are for.

Mark Taylor, CPC, CPC-H


----------



## Laura.Tilley (Feb 10, 2015)

I do appreciate your help. Thank You


----------

